# 8.5 weeks TOTW



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

I feed my V who is 8.5 weeks old TOTW which is what the breeder fed. I feed my Jack Pro Plan. Every chance the V gets to chow down on the Pro Plan he does. I am not sure if he likes it more or just wants what he can't have. We have caught him a few times at the beginning of the act and seems to like it much more than TOTW.

Not sure if I should see about switching to a food that might satisfy more or just keep with it?

Has anyone had any experience like this?


----------



## McMahon_Vs (Nov 27, 2012)

My dog does the same thing. He and his "cousin" are both on Blue Buffalo. He is on the fish and oatmeal recipe and my sister's dog is on the Wilderness grain-free. We have tried keeping them out of each other's food when they have play dates but they always way each others food instead of their own. I think its just the "something different" thing. 

However, unless they do better physically in two different foods or one has allergies, I see no need to have to different kinds of food for two dogs in the same household. If they both like the same food, go for it. Just make sure to switch gradually to avoid stomach upset.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have the same issue. It's more about the pups wanting what they don't have than anything else. Cooper is on TOTW and Riley is on Canidae for a higher calorie content. We always have to toss in a sprinkle of Riley's food with Cooper's food otherwise he spends the whole time crying at Riley's bowl before he eats his food.


----------



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Great advice from both of you, that is what I was hoping, thanks.


----------

